# VE30DE to VQ35DE???



## Guest (Dec 6, 2002)

Ok this is something that I was pondering. Has anyone thought about this... Taking a Gen 3 Se and putting a VQ35DE engine and tranny in it? Is it even possible/feasable?


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2002)

It'd be expensive.

No one I know has done it yet, so you might be the first.  A gen4 VQ30DE (95-99 Maxima) should be the easiest swap.

The Altima and Maxima VQ35DE use a fly-by-wire throttle and will be much more complicated to swap, I'd think.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2002)

Thanks, you are probablly right on that, it was just a thought. I would probabally be better off just doing the NOS thing instead.


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey, I'm new here but not new to these cars. What you've proposed has been thought of and quite a few people have asked about it, but there would be no where near the gains in performance to justify the overwhelming amount of work and money that would have to be put in to this swap. Definitely not worth it. Start thinking about a JDM VG30DET...


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2003)

this was just a thought, not an actual project. I just wanted to know if it was even possible to do.


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

cneary812 said:


> *this was just a thought, not an actual project. I just wanted to know if it was even possible to do.  *


Not really. I am helping a friend right now swap parts from a JDM VG30DETT onto a US VG30E. The VG30E is the 3rd gen Maxima engine with the lesser of hp, but clearly the strongest engine Nissan has ever made. It has a bulletproof bottom-end, and is Nissan's work-horse. We are swapping parts from the DOHC JDM turbo engine to fit to the SOHC US N/A engine. The final result: safe, reliable, and POWERFUL boost. A turbo-charged 3rd gen Maxima.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2003)

but once again if I were to do something like this I would have to do a complete engine replacement since I have the VE not the VG engine. And if I were to go through all that trouble I might as well just go and buy a 350Z track or G35 Coupe 6 speed


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

cneary812 said:


> *but once again if I were to do something like this I would have to do a complete engine replacement since I have the VE not the VG engine. And if I were to go through all that trouble I might as well just go and buy a 350Z track or G35 Coupe 6 speed  *


If you have that kind of money, what are you waiting for???!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2003)

Hmmmm. An interesting idea. After all, everyone has been raving about the VQ since it was introduced. With all the aftermarket parts available, and now the 3.5L VQ parts bin too things could get interesting with a normally (or non-normally)aspirated VQ in a Max.

I'm not sure that a VQ will bolt in to a 3rd gen. If it would, I think it sits lower than a VE... it's a shorter block I think... which is cool.

My dreams for a third gen is taking a VG33 (or its internals) and bolting the VE stuff on to it. Isn't a VE's bottom end the same as a VG's?? Hmmm... a VE33DE or better. Has potential.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2003)

Hmmmm. An interesting idea. After all, everyone has been raving about the VQ since it was introduced. With all the aftermarket parts available, and now the 3.5L VQ parts bin too things could get interesting with a normally (or non-normally)aspirated VQ in a Max.

I'm not sure that a VQ will bolt in to a 3rd gen. If it would, I think it sits lower than a VE... it's a shorter block I think... which is cool.

My dreams for a third gen is taking a VG33 (or its internals) and bolting the VE stuff on to it. Isn't a VE's bottom end the same as a VG's?? Hmmm... a VE33DE or better. Has potential.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2003)

have you had any of the "common" problems with your VE? I think that the blocks are different from the VG but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2003)

cneary812 said:


> * "common" problems with your VE? *


Yeah: ticking VTCs when it gets warm... comes and goes. 

Knock sensor is bad... jumped the connector with a resistor and it feels fine.

That's it so far for 170K. Runs pretty well now, but I plan to thoroughly go over it when the weather permits to find the any little things before they are problems, and I want to do the VTCs too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2003)

My VTC's are bad as well, I grounded them out recently and they stopped ticking. Seems to be ok now. 

I have however had poor gas mileage since August and not sure quite why. I changed the plugs, and fuel filter recently but still bad. I probabally need a full tuneup. But other than those problems (brakes, struts, exhaust, all need replacing) it is running better than when I got it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2003)

Check your ECU for codes. My gas mileage was down too, as well as power. Knock sensor is bad. Haven't driven enough since I jumped the connector to see if the MPG has improved, but the power sure has.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2003)

cool will do thanks


----------



## mofoaka (May 22, 2006)

jc93se said:


> Yeah: ticking VTCs when it gets warm... comes and goes.
> 
> Knock sensor is bad... jumped the connector with a resistor and it feels fine.
> 
> That's it so far for 170K. Runs pretty well now, but I plan to thoroughly go over it when the weather permits to find the any little things before they are problems, and I want to do the VTCs too.


hey JC93se, i was wondering which resistor i should use to bypass the knock sensor, and is there a certain wait to put it in.. thanks


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

How about the VG33e from the 1995 Nissan Pathfinder? The motor is 3.3 liter, not 3.0 and the Pathfinder also had a Supercharger in some years. They are indeed VG series family, so I think the VG engine from the Pathfinder would be the easiest swap into the 3rd Gen? What about using the Pathfinder's cylinder block but using the manifold and fuel injectors from the VG30e. They should bolt right up, shouldn't they? The ECU wouldn't even have to change I think. The transmission would attach identically as well, since all it is still a VG engine that is 3.3 Liter, and not 3.0, and I'm surprised more people have not discussed Nissan Pathfinder engine swaps into 3rd Gen Maximas, since the bump in displacement would be worth it, and the work is not too difficult given the fact that it's basically the identically same engine. Has anyone documented putting the Pathy engine into a 3rd Gen?


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

I am not sure but I think the engine mounts are different on the vg33. I know the accessory mounts are. The easiest method is to use your vg30 block and bore it out to a vg33. It will take the bore.


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*can vg33 be swapped for vg30e?*



jc93se said:


> Hmmmm. An interesting idea. After all, everyone has been raving about the VQ since it was introduced. With all the aftermarket parts available, and now the 3.5L VQ parts bin too things could get interesting with a normally (or non-normally)aspirated VQ in a Max.
> 
> I'm not sure that a VQ will bolt in to a 3rd gen. If it would, I think it sits lower than a VE... it's a shorter block I think... which is cool.
> 
> My dreams for a third gen is taking a VG33 (or its internals) and bolting the VE stuff on to it. Isn't a VE's bottom end the same as a VG's?? Hmmm... a VE33DE or better. Has potential.


Can the Pathfinder engine be swapped into a Maxima easily? I would think it would be the easiest swap of any swap and much easier than a VQ engine conversion. Any ideas?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

buy the pathy engine. start swapping. show us pics when you're done.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

c'mon matt you know stillen has a kit for it going into production shortly


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

yeha, but if they can't figure that much out, then they don't need to be doing the swap.


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*potential swaps vs easy swaps*



Matt93SE said:


> yeha, but if they can't figure that much out, then they don't need to be doing the swap.



Who are you referring to in your "they" message?


----------

